# Has any one made?



## COMachinist (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi All
I been doing some work out in the shop now that my shoulder is get back to normal). I was thinking about making a cross slide for my Series 100 MKIII 12x36" lathe. So I thought I would ask if anyone has done that. I would like to have a T-slot cross slide to mount a few more types of tooling and to make the cross slide more rigid. I kind of like the type cross slide that the you see on the 9X20 Asian lathes(G0602) and clones. If anyone has any suggestions I would like to hear them maybe see your version.
Thanks 
CH


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Aug 13, 2014)

Like this kit?

http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/A-11.html


----------



## COMachinist (Aug 14, 2014)

Tool-in-the-Box said:


> Like this kit?
> 
> http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/A-11.html



Hi
Thanks I saw that a while ago and gave it some thought. I was not sure it would fit my Clausing 100 lathe though. I was hoping some one here did  this mod. I also looked at this cross slide kit http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/S-4382.html . I found a thread on another site where the member did one for her SB H10. Mine would be a lot more involved because the Clausing has circular T slots for the Compound slide to rotate. So the one you showed is more easy to fit. I could, just get a SB compound to use I believe they are more rigid.
Thanks 
CH


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 14, 2014)

CH,

I'm not familiar enough with the rarer Clausing accessories to know whether or not they ever made a T-slot cross slide for the 100 Series.  But Atlas made some for their 10" and early and late 12".  If you go to Downloads, Atlas/Craftsman/AA, Atlas/Craftsman Lathes, and finally to ... Accessories, near the top of the list you will find the parts manual on their 6327 Cross Slide Turret.  I know of at least one person who mounted a QCTP in place of the 4-way turret.

Robert D.


----------



## COMachinist (Aug 16, 2014)

wa5cab said:


> CH,
> 
> I'm not familiar enough with the rarer Clausing accessories to know whether or not they ever made a T-slot cross slide for the 100 Series.  But Atlas made some for their 10" and early and late 12".  If you go to Downloads, Atlas/Craftsman/AA, Atlas/Craftsman Lathes, and finally to ... Accessories, near the top of the list you will find the parts manual on their 6327 Cross Slide Turret.  I know of at least one person who mounted a QCTP in place of the 4-way turret.
> 
> Robert D.


Hi Wa5cab
Clausing did not make one, but Atlas had one I think for the 4800 which was the last version of the Series 100 lathes. Good luck finding one. I have been looking for over2 months while my shoulder healed. It was a heavy flat cross slide that would take a front and back tool holder mount. It only had about 7.5" of travel, and a short gibb. I believe it also mounted a turret type fixture.
I want to make some tooling that will not fit on the series 100 cross slide and needs more rigidity.
I may order one of the cross slides in the link above to see if it will adapt to the Clausing and pick up a South Bend compound for it.
Thank for the info.
CH


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 17, 2014)

CH,

I think that it causes less confusion to refer to the Clausing machines made after Atlas bought them as Clausing.  Even though during that period, the company name was still Atlas.  If they built one for the 4800 series, it was probably modeled after the Atlas 10" and 12" ones that first appeared before WW-II.  However, I have one of the pre-1957 Atlas built but Craftsman badged 12" ones and it has a full length gib and both a turret and a fixed (rear) tool post.

Robert D.


----------

